# Trentino / Alto-Adige singletrack



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anybody tell me what the deal is with the supposed trail closures?

We're looking at going to the Caldonazzo or San Martino area, but for all the Googling I do I've found a couple of odd reports that anything smaller than fireroads is off limits in many places in the Dolomites. In all honesty neither of us are interested in gravel - there are enough easy trails at home 

I gather some of this has to do with National Park regulations so it may just be a question of avoiding the park boundaries. However, the little forum info I've read doesn't clear up matters either, so I'd be very happy with any (local) info people would care to share.

Thanks in advance! (Hot tips on a place to stay are welcome, too  )

Happy trails,
Eric


----------



## leov (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have the same problem to find good trails there.
You can try to ask Trentino sport, http://www.trentinosport.nl/index.php?lang=en
Couple of Dutch guys guiding there.
THey can provide gps tracks I presume.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Check - will have a look. I've found a number of GPX tracks and possible routes, but priority now is getting my *** into gear and booking a place to stay. Will keep you posted how it goes!


----------



## rikicarra (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a look at the Val Gardena area.

Tried to post a link, but I can't as I don't have enough posts. Strange rule. Do the link yourself adding:
www
dolomitesworld
com
/
mountain-bike

I have been there many times in the past. Fantastic place. MTB paradise. As far as I remember many single tracks. Most people speak English.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Will have a look!!


----------

